# Breeding Holland Lops please help??



## d&afarms (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a female lop that is 7 months old and a male that is 8 months old. I put her in his cage a couple hours ago and they did their thing. I moved her back to her cage. I was told to try it a couple of times. How long should I wait before I put her back in? Thanks


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 7, 2009)

You are supposed to wait 8-10 hours, according to Storey's Guide.


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep, I re-breed at about 10 hours later .


----------



## d&afarms (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, great the breeder I got mine from had said to wait 6 hours. I just wanted to make sure I was doing things right. Thank so much


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 8, 2009)

6 hours is fine, just don't go over 10 hours.


----------



## d&afarms (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## RabbitMage (Oct 13, 2009)

Our usual breeding schedule is breed, repeat an hour later, follow up 12 hours after the original breeding. Works pretty well for us!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> Our usual breeding schedule is breed, repeat an hour later, follow up 12 hours after the original breeding. Works pretty well for us!


Ditto on what RabbitMage said... My does are great at telling me if they have taken or not. If I put them back in at 12 hours and she tries to eat his butt for supper, then they are usually preggers.


----------

